
CALMM – Functional, advanced, yet practical way to build web apps - nizze
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLJsimUzffneHgNmFEAlrdsbha8uiU3N9q
======
nizze
Just found out that my colleague has been secretly working on a new way to
manage state and build apps in JavaScript. [https://github.com/calmm-
js/](https://github.com/calmm-js/)

